# Hot ditch 01-01-2011



## D_Hood87 (Apr 15, 2009)

i got to the ditch just in time for slack low so the day started real slow, i met up with Paul(SlapWater) and we started trolling over towards the Hot Ditch and it was a parking lot so we casted/trolled our way down to the Cove, lots of boats and lots of bobbers so we continued a little further to the bend and still nothing. we fished our way back to the truck to get my light because it was getting dark we got a quick bite to eat and back out we went, Paul hooked up with a nice speck but it spit the hook before it made it to the boat and i caught a 13"striper. we went back into the ditch hoping for some better luck now that that there was room to cast, worked the whole legnth of the ditch not even a hit, and right when we were about to leave i made a cast at the inside point of the ditch island and as soon as the paddle tail hit the water BAM!!! a nice 21incher slammed it, and Paul did catch 3 before i got there 

im trying to get the pic to upload 

D_Hood


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

*Specks*

Did you all release them in the crisco pond! Good job!


----------



## Slapwater (Oct 23, 2010)

SNDFLEE said:


> Did you all release them in the crisco pond! Good job!


No keepers for me, but plenty o fun. It was nice to see all my fellow yakers out there holdin it down.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey Paul so thats who you went and helped OK 
How you doing Hood sorry didn't intro myself that day , I was on the blue barge when you guys pulled up and went to the cove.
You did better then me that day , thinking of trying it at night 


jerry


----------



## D_Hood87 (Apr 15, 2009)

yeah sent him on a short swim in the crisco pond and let me tell you my wife knows how to cook up some trout(finger lickin)

went back out there last night for about 2hr after work and it didnt take long for me to find the keepers. i caught 5 ranging from 19-22.5 all in the light line of the bridge on the ditch side, and i lost a monster at the boat that would have went every bit of 7-8lbs

on a bad note i busted my foot trying to load my yak on my truck and spent most of the night in Chesapeake General where they told me i tore some tendons and will be out of work for about 2 weeks. but the up side is i can spend most of that time on my bass boat in the hot ditch:beer::beer:

Rin
its all good man im sure we will meet many times in the future, i look forward to fishing with you 

to all happy new year and tight lines
D_Hood


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

SNDFLEE said:


> Did you all release them in the crisco pond! Good job!


LMAO at the crisco pond. Having never been to the ditch I was actually thinking it was a local name for a place there !!! 

Didn't take the whole load of bricks to fall on my head before I figured it out!!!!


----------

